# May I introduce Charlie to you all?



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2022)

I have been lucky enough to have the pleasure (most of the time) of Charlie's company since the 28th of February  The photo was taken yesterday and he will be 14 weeks old on Sunday. Obviously Milly is irreplaceable and I still miss her dreadfully but this little chap is a real sweetheart. I suspect a saddle and bridle will be needed in the near future as he has the biggest paws in creation


----------



## Vonny (Mar 10, 2022)

Oh he is gorgeous @Pumper_Sue I need a cuddle with him! I still miss my li'l old Betsy (border terrier) who died nearly 4 years ago aged 17. One reason I enjoy walking so much is the dogs I get to meet! Happy walking (or riding!) with that handsome chap xx


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 10, 2022)

He's adorable, @Pumper_Sue .  I'm sure he'll be an excellent companion for you, and it looks like he might not shed hair, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Pattidevans (Mar 10, 2022)

What a gorgeous little chappie!  Have happy times with him Sue.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2022)

AndBreathe said:


> He's adorable, @Pumper_Sue .  I'm sure he'll be an excellent companion for you, and it looks like he might not shed hair, which is always a bonus.


Fingers crossed he wont shed hair, neither of his parents do so a good start 
He such a sweetie though just loves being with me as much as he can, not so keen on unexpected noises or loud noises but then he is only a baby. So far he has learnt to sit and stay. Roast chicken seems to be a great recall weapon.
He's had a couple of stays in his crate whilst I've gone out for an hour and not been upset by it and sleeps through the night most nights with an occasional call for a very early morning wee. His temperament is second to none as well, so very lucky to have such a lovely little chap.

His only problem is the identity crisis he has as everyone including me keeps calling him a good girl


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 10, 2022)

Awwwwww! What a fine looking chap.

I am sure you will have many happy years together.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 10, 2022)

Aww, awww, awwww, what a cutie. I hope you have lots of fun together.


----------



## Inka (Mar 10, 2022)

He’s so sweet! <3 Wishing you both many years of companionship, fun and muddy paws!


----------



## Elizabethe (Mar 10, 2022)

Aww adorable


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 11, 2022)

Cute little fella, sure to bring loads of happy & fun days together.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2022)

He came with the name of Toffee, under no circumstances am I standing in the forestry calling out Toff or toffee   So as he's a right Charlie at times Charlie it is.

Today we introduced a hair dryer due to soggy doggy syndrome, not overly impressed but then it's amazing what a bit of chicken does for confidence


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 11, 2022)

He is beautiful.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2022)

What breed is he Sue? - gorgeous, whatever!

Even great danes look not unlike drowned rats when first born - but they still 'grow into' the size of their paws whatever 'make' they are!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2022)

trophywench said:


> What breed is he Sue? - gorgeous, whatever!
> 
> Even great danes look not unlike drowned rats when first born - but they still 'grow into' the size of their paws whatever 'make' they are!


He's a Labradoodle his parents are standard Poodle size so suspect he will be about 24inches at the shoulder.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2022)

Thought there was some poodle in there! (ears and coat)  Poodles defo look like drowned rats when born. Toys (that my big sister's MiL bred) are vile to look at when tiny and seriously with an appearance that only a mother could love.  I well recall sis and her husband being well impressed with the pups their own labrador produced, cos they were pretty gorgeous as soon as they came out (well after they'd been licked that is LOL) even before their eyes opened!) Friend at work bought a chocolate standard and Bodie was no oil painting either until he was old enough to be permed.  Remember him sitting on her husband's palm when they first had him!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Friend at work bought a chocolate standard and Bodie was no oil painting either until he was old enough to be permed.


Unlucky for Charlie I used to clip my horses so have clippers at the ready 
Not to sure but think it's about 8 months of age he can have a hair do. Will check with the vet on Monday as Charlie needs his 3rd booster, I have a list of questions for the unsuspecting vet.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2022)

Tee Hee !


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 11, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fingers crossed he wont shed hair, neither of his parents do so a good start
> He such a sweetie though just loves being with me as much as he can, not so keen on unexpected noises or loud noises but then he is only a baby. So far he has learnt to sit and stay. Roast chicken seems to be a great recall weapon.
> He's had a couple of stays in his crate whilst I've gone out for an hour and not been upset by it and sleeps through the night most nights with an occasional call for a very early morning wee. His temperament is second to none as well, so very lucky to have such a lovely little chap.
> 
> His only problem is the identity crisis he has as everyone including me keeps calling him a good girl



That'll akl change when he grows into his paws.  He'll be a fine, strapping chap then.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 11, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> He's a Labradoodle his parents are standard Poodle size so suspect he will be about 24inches at the shoulder.



Standard poodles are brave and faithful dogs.  Just the sort of man you need in your life.

I'm not in the least envious...........................  And, NO!  That wasn't really me looking at dog breeders a week or so ago.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2022)

AndBreathe said:


> Standard poodles are brave and faithful dogs.  Just the sort of man you need in your life.
> 
> I'm not in the least envious...........................  And, NO!  That wasn't really me looking at dog breeders a week or so ago.


Charlie isn't that brave at the moment as adjusting to his new home but I can see his confidence is growing every day. Loud noises are a def no no at the moment though.

Like you I had no intention of having another dog, then started looking just out of interest. When a friend asked via a text message what I had been doing today, my answer was buying puppy toys for the dog I'm not going to have 

I made arrangements before going to see him with friends that would take him on if anything happened to me they would take him on and exercise him if I was unwell etc., 
He is very much a mummies boy even after the first few hours of having him.
Well loved and insured with the fantastic ins company who Milly was insured with.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 12, 2022)

He looks lovely. I hope he settles well and channels his inner gundog to chill out about the noises.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 12, 2022)

I just luv woolly dogs!


----------



## sg295 (Mar 12, 2022)

He is gorgeous!

Thank you for introducing him to us! ❤️


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 12, 2022)

He had his first house visit this morning as took him over to see Mum. I think her heart melted big time lol. He behaved like a little gentleman so more than pleased with him. 

Charlie is obviously not so keen on my driving as he was a tad travel sick on the way home  So lesson learnt don't give any treats for good behaviour if traveling.
Very impressed this morning as he came when called and left his doggy friends to continue his walk without them. For 14 weeks of age I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 12, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> He had his first house visit this morning as took him over to see Mum. I think her heart melted big time lol. He behaved like a little gentleman so more than pleased with him.
> 
> Charlie is obviously not so keen on my driving as he was a tad travel sick on the way home  So lesson learnt don't give any treats for good behaviour if traveling.
> Very impressed this morning as he came when called and left his doggy friends to continue his walk without them. For 14 weeks of age I think that's pretty good.


My dog, no longer with us, was terribly sick in the car to start with but gradually got used to it, yes no food within a goodly time of going in the car. She became fine on straight roads but as soon as we hit a twisty country lane, Whoops.
Somebody suggested putting something sticky on their face and they spent so much time trying to lick it off it distracted them enough not to be sick.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2022)

Funny tale!

Many years since when OH (Pete) first bought his Springer, Meg, to train as a gundog she was always sick in the car so as they were about to go on holiday he took her to the vets and asked for something for her to stop it, and he duly dosed her up with it prior to the appointed hour, then loaded her, his wife, mum,  2 daughters and Meg plus his Lurcher dog into the 'boot' of the Range Rover, hooked the caravan up to it  and off they set to wherever they were bound for the next week or fortnight. 

To begin it was 100% fine - then such a kerfuffle from the rear by which time they were on the motorway.  His first wife had to get herself from the front passenger seat into the 'boot' to part Meg from attacking the dog - who was  utterly gobsmacked, as his reaction was always 'Me? - I'm a lover, not a fighter, don't you try and involve me!' when any such thing as eg kids squabbling or anyone/anything being noisy happened.

Then she settled down and slept, as did Lurch as per usual.  Mum asked what did the vet give him?  Pete said they were called Largactyl.  Ohhh she says, I think they gave your dad them (he had recently died of pancreatic cancer) but he reckoned they gave him hallucinations so he wouldn't take them!   So they all decided the tablets must have done exactly the same for Meggy.

However - she was never ever sick in the car again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 12, 2022)

trophywench said:


> So they all decided the tablets must have done exactly the same for Meggy.
> 
> However - she was never ever sick in the car again.


Do you blame her ?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2022)

No!  - I wouldn't either .....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2022)

Adorable


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 13, 2022)

He is lovely Sue!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you everyone  Must admit to being smitten by him.
We went to the vet to have an extra booster jab today and I'm very lucky to get him home all the staff fell in love with him so his experience was top notch plenty of fuss and liver pate for dogs was on offer as well. 
At 14 weeks of age he weighed in at 12.3kg   Vet seems to think he will finish up at around the 30/35 kg so a light weight then


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2022)

You are obviously in the first stages of a mad love affair. We will all forgive you if your next few posts are gibberish


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> You are obviously in the first stages of a mad love affair. We will all forgive you if your next few posts are gibberish


Must admit to wondering if I was mad taking on a pup, but he has excided all expectations.
fingers crossed house training is now complete. Anyone and everyone who meets him wants to dognap him and each and everyone has said how well mannered he is.

Charlie was given a warning by the stove company owner today, that if he followed him out the door he was coming home with him  
It's day 17 today and haven't regretted having him once as I just can not get over how placid he is.


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I have been lucky enough to have the pleasure (most of the time) of Charlie's company since the 28th of February  The photo was taken yesterday and he will be 14 weeks old on Sunday. Obviously Milly is irreplaceable and I still miss her dreadfully but this little chap is a real sweetheart. I suspect a saddle and bridle will be needed in the near future as he has the biggest paws in creation


Absolutely gorgeous Sue


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 20, 2022)

You made me think of the song Tatler Magazine by The Struts.

You see me going forth with my labradoodle
Living with the high of success, I assume
Sipping on tea, or dress in satin and whites
Oh, how it's good to me


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2022)

Charlie is asking urgently to be rehomed as a nasty broom walloped him this morning   
Poor little chap was having fun trying to kill the broom when it fell over and dapped him one on the bum.

Obviously I had to save him with plenty of cuddles


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 23, 2022)

Fair enough, just as long as he didn’t want you to kiss it better…


----------

